# Jobs- what do you do?



## EdinNO (May 5, 2006)

I'm considering a career move. Still engineering, but not sure what.

So what does everyone do?

Do you like it? Why?

How is the pay (good, bad, ugly)?

How are the growth opportunnities?

I'll start:

Control Systems Engineer for a controls contractor in the HVAC industry (mainly for commercial buildings)

Its OK sometimes, sometimes not. The work can be tedious at times and boring at others. This industry is saturated and every bit of work we get is usually low dollar stuff because there is a fair bit of competition.

The pay is fairly low and ugly I think.

Growth is bad to OK. In my company (small) there are not many places to go and the pay will likely not get very great either way.


----------



## JoeysVee (May 8, 2006)

Well, I work in the federal/nuclear field. We are designing and building a 500,000 sq ft facility.

I like it because it's pretty challenging.

The pay is pretty good.

Maybe that helps... :thumbsup:


----------



## TouchDown (May 8, 2006)

Mechanical Engineer doing Process Engineering in manufacturing. I don't get to do a lot of design, mostly machine design stuff.

There is a lot of crap you have to put up with in manufacturing, they pay well, but sometimes the stress is not worth it. It really depends on what you feel comfortable with. We see layoffs about every 2-3 years and business is moving overseas, so the workforce is pretty competitive and high stress.

A PE is not required in my position, I'm doing this to be my "backup" when / if this company ever kicks me to the curb, but since the money is good, it's hard to turn my back on this job. Benefits are also good with a family to consider.


----------



## EdinNO (May 8, 2006)

Good feedback/info from yous twos. Thanks.

I think its interesting to learn about the various types of mechanical engineering positions out there. I'm sure there are many I never even knew existed.

Anyone else? C'mon.....

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (May 8, 2006)

not an ME , but my grandfather was, He helped start a firm called "International Incinerators" built incinerators all around the country until landfills became cheaper. The company still exists but mainly for commercial use and overseas..

neither my dad or unlce were interested in the business so he sold his interest when he retired, many days I ponder the benefits of "nepitism" that I could have enjoyed had my dad &amp; unlce gone into his line of work....

:lol: :true:


----------



## EdinNO (May 8, 2006)

No lie. I see it all over the place in my industry where someone either worked for his dad's company or was appointed to a position at another company from family influence. Not saying its a bad thinig, but it would be a much nicer thing if I were able to have benefitted from it! :thumbsup:

Ed


----------



## nathanc (May 8, 2006)

Right now I am in the aerospace field where I work as a thermal analyst.

In the past year, I have worked have put together a spreadsheet model of a fuel system that shows what the vapor/liquid ratio is at different altitudes for a given fuel on a C-5 airplane. I've also tried modeling the temperatures of a panel around an exhaust duct using a Fortran type code called Sinda/Fluint.

Before this job, I was a structural analyst which dealt mainly with converting the inertial loads airplane components at different theoretical flight conditions and then converting those loads into interface loads using statics to the aircraft structure itself. than a stress is calculated along with a margin of safety.

Well thats the description, in reality, I feel like I am a co-op with a bunch of old people who dont really feel like helping me learn anything. since its a quasi-government type job, its easy to get stuck in a loafer type position where its not big deal if you dont do much on a given day. This industry is about to turn over in a few years due to all the older people but the younger guys like me are barely being brought up to speed. Meanwhile everyone pretends to be too busy.

I want to get out and learn something so that I actually have a resume with skills and not just years of doing this and that. My job is not demanding enough be any good for me, thats why I have to challenge myself with getting the PE to prove to myself that I know a thing or two.


----------



## Road Guy (May 8, 2006)

Well the job sounded pretty neat, but being fairly young with lots of "grey hairs" can make the job a drag, if you can find a position with some more people your age , it helps. I have been in a similar situation myself..


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 9, 2006)

I thought about doing ME heading into college. Had my ass handed to me by freshman physics, realized I was pretty good at chemistry instead, and switched to enviro.

:true:


----------



## EdinNO (May 9, 2006)

sapperslead,

Sounds interesting. I served in the Army followed up by the National Guard totaling 2 years active and 6-1/2 years reserve. It was in the Armored Cavalry. I wouldn't mind looking into joining up as an engineer, but would not want to leave my home location (New Orleans area), which I assume could be a problem.

Any ideas?

Any contacts who could steer me in the right direction?

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (May 9, 2006)

You could look into an AGR slot with the LA National Guard.

Which would keep you local, except for deployments and such.

Off course you would have to sit through OCS (unless you were already an officer)

Also the FBI &amp; DEA really has a "hard on" for engineers (true) I applied about a year and half ago, the application process was very intense (they will like that you have some military experience) but I bombed the polygraph, it said I had "sold illegal drugs in the past" which is a complete joke for anyone who knows me, but I had even been sent the "packing list" for quantico and such, I was really looking forward to that job. 

Apparantly about half the applicants who take the poly fail it (or so I have been told).

The "final interview" is pretty rough, you have to demonstrate a lot of leadership in previous assigments, If I hadnt been in the military I dont know how I would have passed the final interview.

But thats all in the past, now I am just redflagged for all Federal law enforcement as a "poly-fail" . Shit I have never even owned a beeper!

And if I had gotten the FBI job I wouldnt have had to worry about this damn PE!!!!


----------



## EdinNO (May 9, 2006)

I talked to a guard recruiter last year. He didn't seem to know much about any engineering opportunities. Seemed that he was just up to speed on hooking onto the young highschool grads and such.

How would I find out about the FBI stuff?

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (May 9, 2006)

https://www.fbijobs.gov/

You fill some stuff out online and they will mail you a letter for phase I testing if they are interested.

Also this is a good message board for lots of info

www.911hotjobs.com (click on the "forum") button, then visit the "Federal Section"

I was really thinking I had this job in the bag, I have drank my fair share of beer in my life, but I enlisted in the army when I was 17, and was in for more than 10 years (taking lots of drug tests) but I just never fooled with any dope whatsoever. But somehow I started a voyage to serve my country and left feeling like a crimminal somehow....

If you get into it I can give you lots of info... (But unlike the NCEES) they will polygraph you in regard to how much "help" you got


----------



## Road Guy (May 9, 2006)

&amp; my final "test" was an interview in San Diego, so at least i got a two day mini-vacation out of it....


----------



## EdinNO (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Road Guy.

I checked the fbi site but saw neither anything in my location nor any specific engineering jobs. I'll check it out more when I get a chance.

You should stay away from peddlin' the drugs dude! 

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (May 9, 2006)

well they dont really call it "engineer" the job I interviewed for was "special agent"

what they do is identify certain professions they want to be special agents, it used to be heavy lawyers, and accountants, but after 911 they diversified and added lots more ex military and engineers (for problem solving skills) so you wouldnt really be an "engineer" but you would be a Federal Law Enforcement Agent (i.e. cop) They just like the engineer background for some people.

I thought when I was called back it was because of my military experience, but it was the engineering degree.

Theres not many people that get to carry guns on airplanes, that would have been cool ;guns;

and serioulsy I never even owned a beeper :true:

I really think the agent who did the poly just didnt like something about me. It takes about 3 hours to take a polygraph, and when he interviewed me before the test, I heard him mutter under his breath "oh another army guy" I was 31 when I applied, they went very deep into my high school stuff, my marriage, had I lied to clients, etc, very unique expereince.

Even though I was an officer in the Army there was no way of this guy thinking I had not sold drugs, he wouldnt even shake my hand after it was over...


----------



## EdinNO (May 9, 2006)

SOunds like he was a total boner for himself. I can't stand people like that. I guess he was better than "another Army guy"? He couldn't even shake your hand? Why to total jerks get to upper levels in life? I just amazes me. It really does.

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (May 9, 2006)

he was just a fossil I think, he was the oldest person i came in contact with during the process (about 8 months) I think "back in the day" if you even had a speeding ticket they wouldnt consider you, I had about 6, and he asked me about each one of them. it was just crazy. I was probably a victim of "youthfull" discrimination (in my early 30's)


----------



## Road Guy (May 9, 2006)

heres a link to what critical skills they are looking for:

https://www.fbijobs.gov/sajobdesc.asp?requisitionid=368


----------



## EdinNO (May 9, 2006)

Interesting....

If only I were younger and had less kids (34 years old, 2 kids and one due in July).

Any way to determine where you would be "stationed"? I could only do something like this if I could be stationed in the NO area.

Also, I have already done the getting shot at thing in the Army. With a family I would prefer not to go through that again.

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (May 9, 2006)

I think most FBI agents retire having never fired there weapon (unless you get on some terror squad or something)

what they told us was that for your first assignment you were not allowed to come back to your hometown, but that you could stay in your state.

I think they want to remove you from your current life for a few years, I guess if you were on a stakeout you wouldnt want a former coworker to come up to you and say, "He Ed! How is that FBI job going?"

So that might kill it fo you if you cant leave NO.

I had just had my 3rd kid when I started the application process, my wife was very leary, but at the time I really wanted to go back active duty so the FBI would have been a "compromise" now I couldnt afford the pay cut.

I was also going through the DEA process , but was blackballed after failing the FBI polygraph : USA :


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 22, 2006)

> Interesting....If only I were younger and had less kids (34 years old, 2 kids and one due in July)...
> 
> Ed


Ed - this whole job search, anything new?

PS - how's the one in the oven? July is coming upon us quicly.


----------



## cement (Jun 23, 2006)

Ed,

I just ran

http://www.usajobs.gov/

for engineers in LA and got this

http://jobsearch.usajobs.opm.gov/getjob.as...96&amp;SUBMIT1.y=18

civilian mech engr supporting the army, based in NO. sounds pretty good!


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey guys!

Thanks for the info!

The bun is gonna be here this Thursday! I'll check out the suggestions you sent!

Thank you very much for the heads up! Today is my lilttle girl's 3 year old B-day party! So I've been a little preoccupied!

Ed


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 25, 2006)

Good luck Thursday! Great news.

We'll be celebrating a 3 year old's b-day in November and my wife is starting to bug me about having another...

Not sure if I'm ready for that, these two are definately influencing my desire to have another...


----------



## Laine (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey ED

Our bun just came on the 23rd, smooth as silk. 2 daughters &amp; I'll never be able to leave the seat up again!

L


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 27, 2006)

> Hey ED
> Our bun just came on the 23rd, smooth as silk. 2 daughters &amp; I'll never be able to leave the seat up again!
> 
> L


CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 27, 2006)

sapper if you think Phase I was weird, you should have seen Phase II.

The interview was abstract, and the most difficult one I have ever had. I dont know how anyone who wasnt either in the military or in leadership role in there company would pass.

Plus we were told to be in the lobby of the hotel at 7:00 AM, then we went back into another hotel room for the interview, videotaped and everything. It was also nice when they said, oh yeah we will polygraph you on your answers to this interview if you pass..

I passed, but couldnot persuade my polygrapher that I wasnt a drug dealer...


----------



## HERO (Nov 1, 2006)

I work in goverment. Mostly in FP, plumbing, HVAC/R, and smoke control.


----------



## gatormech_e (Nov 1, 2006)

i work for a military contractor. i'm a mechanical design engineer on rocket engines. 

pay's okay; location is great; and i enjoy what i do.


----------



## Andy_ME (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm a mechanical engineer working for a leading pressure relief valve manufacturer. I handle the application of Nuclear grade products. In general this includes design changes, BOM's, contract reviews, sizing/selection, design reports, manufacturability, maintenance manuals, etc...

The pay is good &amp; I enjoy the work.

Took my PE exam in Oct &amp; waiting results. :mail:


----------



## MikeR (Jul 29, 2007)

Thought I'll put in my 2 cents worth. I am a Systems Engineer for a Public Transportation Agency. I have a degree in Aerospace Engineering. My work is a mixture of Mechanical and Electrical Engineering. As a Systems Engineer I work on Electric Rail Systems and Busses So far I have worked mostly on Rail systems disciplines; Traction Power, Overhead Contact Lines, Signaling and Communications etc. Pay is OK but could be better. The best thing is the job security... helps if ones got a family and a mortgage.


----------



## Fordman101 (Aug 1, 2007)

Public Service / Government Sector BABY!!

:multiplespotting:


----------



## MikeR (Aug 2, 2007)

Fordman101 said:


> Public Service / Government Sector BABY!!:multiplespotting:



Right on... :bananalama:


----------



## MEPE2B (Jan 11, 2008)

I work as for a major EPC firm, in the power business. We design and build /retrofit fossil power plants, gas, coal, oil, combined and simple cycle. This business is booming right now because there is a sharply increasing demand for power worldwide, and thus, a demand for more power plants. The outlook is great for decades to come, and the pay in this industry is top-notch. I would recommend this career path to anyone looking for something new, or just starting out.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 11, 2008)

Fordman101 said:


> Public Service / Government Sector BABY!!:multiplespotting:


Ditto.


----------



## benbo (Jan 11, 2008)

Whatever became of EdinNO?


----------



## GT ME (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm a management consultant for a Fortune 10 firm, a state licensed air conditioning contractor (non restricted), a business owner, and a PE (when Florida issues my license #).

Although I love engineering, it doesn't command the 6 figure salaries that you can get with a solid MBA -- I'm just going back to my roots and doing what I love best -- Engineering &amp; Business.


----------



## bigtrees (Aug 18, 2008)

I work as a Flight Test Engineer for the large aerospace company based out of Seattle (well Chicago now). PE not required and not beneficial to work, but does command a little respect.


----------



## MechGuy (Aug 19, 2008)

I manage construction projects for various government clients from a macro programmic level, so nothing all that techincal at all, and nothing to do with being a mechanical PE either. Although I do like to review the mechanical designs on my projects more than the civil designs...


----------



## Katiebug (Aug 28, 2008)

I work for the world's largest elevator company doing a nice mix of R&amp;D, product development, and product support for a specific component (actually, a group of components). Keeps me busy, and since we're such a global company that earns most revenues on service (which every elevator needs) it makes us somewhat resistant to fluctuations in the economy.

My job absolutely doesn't need a PE and our entire engineering organization works under industry exemption, although in the much longer term (10+ years out) it offers some benefits for the organization if I have one. Apparently those little initials lend some credence to your arguments when you're attending safety code meetings. Our codes manager (a Canadian P.Eng) is getting up there in years and there's no one with a PE waiting to step into the gap when he retires. I see an opportunity to position myself for that path if I want to go down it, and the way to do that is to get a PE at some point.


----------

